# Do you tuck in your casual shirt?



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Could you explain to me please how to define whether it is better to have your casual shirt tucked or untucked?

I see some models wear their casual shirts with long/short sleeves tucked and some untucked. There is an example on the picture (both guys look terrible but it is the first picture I laid my finger on).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Typically, I do. I have some short-sleeve sports shirts which I might wear untucked, but they have short tails. I don't like to wear shirts as long as that model's untucked, and I don't like to wear long-sleeve shirts untucked.

I'll go either way with a polo or rugby shirt, depending on how I feel. I don't like to wear untucked shirts under sportcoats, either.

Also, I wear a belt with my dad jeans. :smile:

EDIT: I see this is your first post. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The answer is easy. If the shirt has tails, it is meant to be worn tucked in, "casual" or not. If it has a straight hem, it can be worn untucked.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Short tails, straight hem = no. Long tails, rounded hem = yes.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with the previous posters. I don't like untucked with a sport coat.


----------



## MBA Ph.D. (Apr 9, 2012)

Echoing the previous posts, I think that long or rounded hems typically look better tucked. Straight or short hems usually look better untucked. Personally, I'd define "short" as above the top of the inseam. I'd also recommend a belt, especially if the shirt is untucked.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I kind of like the idea of tying knots in mine...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought wearing a belt was expected and normal.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The fact that the model is not wearing a belt, has his collar button done up and has "short" sleeves all the way down to his elbows, billowing in the wind, means I am going to distance myself from this "horror story" as far as possible!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I thought wearing a belt was expected and normal.


Exactly.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Personally, I am not a fan of the untucked shirt look, but will succumb if the weather is particularly warm and I am going sans jacket.
As with other members, polo shirts are different, and I will wear those according to how casual the rest of my outfit is.

One thing I really do not like the look of is an untucked shirt with a tie. If one has taken the time and effort to wear a tie, surely they can spend a few seconds tucking in the tails of a shirt. (just my opinion, rant over)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

IvanD said:


> Personally, I am not a fan of the untucked shirt look, but will succumb if the weather is particularly warm and I am going sans jacket.
> As with other members, polo shirts are different, and I will wear those according to how casual the rest of my outfit is.
> 
> One thing I really do not like the look of is an untucked shirt with a tie. If one has taken the time and effort to wear a tie, surely they can spend a few seconds tucking in the tails of a shirt. (just my opinion, rant over)


But that's a perfect complement to leaving your top button undone and having your tie hanging loose so the knot is practically at your sternum!


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

The really annoying look for me is a shirt untucked underneath a sweater!

Some fool has a sweater on with a straight hem at the waist or just below, and there, hanging out below the sweater hem, as though the offender has just come in from 1st grade recess, are the shirt tails in front and back. 

In fact, one well known insurance company (Allstate?), as well as one travel company now have telvision ads where a supposed spokesman comes out dressed as such. Looses all credibility for me; if you don't know how to do something as basic as tucking your shirt in, how can you possibly know anything about insurance or travel?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Walking around with your shirt tails hanging out just looks unfinished/incomplete, like you left in too much of a rush! It also appears as if the wearer is hiding something...perhaps a too small waist on their pants, or too much belly hanging over their belt, or a combination of all of the above? 

LOL. Just tuck in your shirt and welcome to the forum!


----------



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

I tuck in all my shirts tail or no tail


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Typically, I do. I have some short-sleeve sports shirts which I might wear untucked, but they have short tails. I don't like to wear shirts as long as that model's untucked, and I don't like to wear long-sleeve shirts untucked.


I believe wearing a shirt untucked with any kind of coat (be at a sportcoat or a suitcoat) is a bad idea in most cases. First off, that is because untucking is associated with something casual while a coat doesn't look too casual usually. Second, if you leave your shirt out your belt turns out to be hidden. I believe it is another disadvantage of untucking.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Also, I wear a belt with my dad jeans. :smile:


Doesn't everybody do? I think it is a must to wear a belt with the jeans. :icon_smile:



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> EDIT: I see this is your first post. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks!


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> The answer is easy. If the shirt has tails, it is meant to be worn tucked in, "casual" or not. If it has a straight hem, it can be worn untucked.





sbdivemaster said:


> Short tails, straight hem = no. Long tails, rounded hem = yes.


Honestly, I don't think there is a rule relating to the tails length and the straightness/roundness of hem. I assume it is much more relevant to take into consideration:
1. The pattern of both shape and color. 
2. The cloth and its texture.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

take_five said:


> Honestly, I don't think there is a rule relating to the tails length and the straightness/roundness of hem. I assume it is much more relevant to take into consideration:
> 1. The pattern of both shape and color.
> 2. The cloth and its texture.


I will politely disagree. The tails of a shirt are not there as a stylish detail. They perform a function: that of keeping your shirt tucked into your pants as you move around throughout your day. You'll often find forum members complaining about shirts who's tails are too short and don't stay tucked in.

A straight hem shirt can be worn tucked in (so you are right, there is no hard and fast "rule") but it doesn't perform as well worn this way specifically because it lacks tails.

A shirt's fabric/color/texture etc. might classify a shirt as casual vs. formal, but that classification has little to do with whether it should be worn tucked in or not.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't always tuck in my shirts if they are polos, with jeans, or with shorts. Sometimes I do. It depends on my mood.

What I can't understand is why all these modern brands lower their trouser rise and shorten their shirt tails yet show all their models with tucked in shirts. How long is that supposed stay in? Five minutes if you do anything but stand straight all day?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I don't always tuck in my shirts if they are polos, with jeans, or with shorts. Sometimes I do. It depends on my mood.
> 
> What I can't understand is why all these modern brands lower their trouser rise and shorten their shirt tails yet show all their models with tucked in shirts. How long is that supposed stay in? Five minutes if you do anything but stand straight all day?


Longer tails and higher rises equal more fabric. Fabric costs money. Higher costs equal smaller profits.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Some polos are cut with straight hem and some stay true and have a longer back than front, both straight, but the latter are intended to be tucked inside the trousers. In my experience, a polo may well be worn untucked with a sport coat, odd jacket, or blazer where the shirt hem is straight and the jacket is longer than the shirt.
As a general practice, no one ever sees my belts nor braces. One prefers to keep a jacket on and buttoned when one is worn. There are times when a jacket is not worn. Under those circumstances my dress will be appropriate to the situation. Under some circumstances a shirt will be worn with a belt and no jacket. If it has tails it is tucked, if straight hem not.
There is the military item which retains the shirt like garters. Don't recall the name of the item, but it sounds an extreme solution. Some pants have pads installed that hold shirts tucked, our host, Mr. Andy, no doubt has an entry for that.
When wearing Cuban button shirts (technical name Guayabera), Hawaiian aloha shirts, Guatemalan hand loomed shirts, or Southwestern Native American ribbon shirts, they are worn untucked.
Regards to all gentle persons, and thanks to our hosts,
rudy


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> Longer tails and higher rises equal more fabric. Fabric costs money. Higher costs equal smaller profits.


I suspect this may be part of the reason in addition to fashion trends. Probably the reason why so many brands are literally cutting corners on shirt sleeves as well, attaching them at a diagonal angle from the shoulder.


----------



## rleigh (Nov 16, 2011)

take_five said:


> Could you explain to me please how to define whether it is better to have your casual shirt tucked or untucked?
> 
> I see some models wear their casual shirts with long/short sleeves tucked and some untucked. There is an example on the picture (both guys look terrible but it is the first picture I laid my finger on).


I'm a bit bothered with the high-waisted dad jeans..but having said that I do oftentimes wear my shirt untucked especially if it's too long.


----------



## drt (Apr 1, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Seinfeld, anyone?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

RM Bantista said:


> Gentlemen,
> Some polos are cut with straight hem and some stay true and have a longer back than front, both straight, but the latter are intended to be tucked inside the trousers. In my experience, a polo may well be worn untucked with a sport coat, odd jacket, or blazer where the shirt hem is straight and the jacket is longer than the shirt.
> As a general practice, no one ever sees my belts nor braces. One prefers to keep a jacket on and buttoned when one is worn. There are times when a jacket is not worn. Under those circumstances my dress will be appropriate to the situation. Under some circumstances a shirt will be worn with a belt and no jacket. If it has tails it is tucked, if straight hem not.
> There is the military item which retains the shirt like garters. Don't recall the name of the item, but it sounds an extreme solution. Some pants have pads installed that hold shirts tucked, our host, Mr. Andy, no doubt has an entry for that.
> ...


We should always give serious consideration to the opinions of Mr. Bantista as his most civil manner is indicative of a gentleman. :icon_smile:


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate the look of shirts tucked into jeans. It has never looked "right" to me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

RM Bantista said:


> Gentlemen,
> Some polos are cut with straight hem and some stay true and have a longer back than front, both straight, but the latter are intended to be tucked inside the trousers.


I wish polos were still made this way. You'd be surprised how many times I've found a vintage Chemise LaCoste polo at a thrift store in otherwise great condition with the rear tail crudely hacked off to be more or less even with the front.



ilikeyourstyle said:


> I hate the look of shirts tucked into jeans. It has never looked "right" to me.


Me too. That's why I stopped wearing jeans alltogether. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

MBA Ph.D. said:


> I'd also recommend a belt, especially if the shirt is untucked.


I always wear a belt and yet I wonder why you recommend it if no one sees your belt?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I hate the look of shirts tucked into jeans. It has never looked "right" to me.


I think it depends on the jeans. Low-rise jeans just look bizarre with shirts tucked in. I have some Wranglers that have a pretty long rise, though, and I have no qualms about tucking my shirt into them.


----------



## baktovis (Apr 16, 2012)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I hate the look of shirts tucked into jeans. It has never looked "right" to me.


Then how are you going to get your urban lumberjack or cowboy style going?


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

I need new eyeglasses - or I need to set the font to a larger size on my screen. Or clean up my mind. I totally read the thread title wrong. Have to admit I was a bit surprised that such a topic would be on the forum - and couldn't figure why the OP would limit himself to casual shirts. Sorry, just got back from vacation and haven't started to function properly I fear.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

LawSuits said:


> I need new eyeglasses - or I need to set the font to a larger size on my screen. Or clean up my mind. I totally read the thread title wrong. Have to admit I was a bit surprised that such a topic would be on the forum - and couldn't figure why the OP would limit himself to casual shirts. Sorry, just got back from vacation and haven't started to function properly I fear.


I did that too... There's something off about that 't'. I also thought the 'casual' bit was strange. But hey, maybe its just casual 'tucking', me thought. I haven't had a vacation since Christmas, so I don't know what to blame...


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> We should always give serious consideration to the opinions of Mr. Bantista as his most civil manner is indicative of a gentleman. :icon_smile:


Sir,
Thank you. What higher compliment might there be? One knows of none.
Regards,
rudy


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The fact that the model is not wearing a belt, has his collar button done up and has "short" sleeves all the way down to his elbows, billowing in the wind, means I am going to distance myself from this "horror story" as far as possible!


This is the model off of the Wrangler web site. I have no idea why they dress their models in such a terrible way. The only guess they are aimed at an average Joe who could not care less about the way he looks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I am considering getting a pair of the unwashed, rigid Wrangler jeans. They fit slim and have a decent rise length, similar to Lee (but Lee are terrible quality in comparison). I just wish they came in a dark indigo.


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

DaveS said:


> Some fool has a sweater on with a straight hem at the waist or just below, and there, hanging out below the sweater hem, as though the offender has just come in from 1st grade recess, are the shirt tails in front and back.


I think my 2yr old looks quite cute with the OCBD peeking out of the bottom of his sweater. Plus, good luck keeping it tucked!


----------



## baktovis (Apr 16, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I am considering getting a pair of the unwashed, rigid Wrangler jeans.


I have a couple pairs of unwashed, rigid Levi's 501s. The Shrink-To-Fit jeans are fun because you get the satisfaction of molding the fit yourself. They look nice with a checked shirt, dark tailored jacket, and boots/brogues. Shirt tucked in, of course.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I am considering getting a pair of the unwashed, rigid Wrangler jeans. They fit slim and have a decent rise length, similar to Lee (but Lee are terrible quality in comparison). I just wish they came in a dark indigo.


I bought a pair of unwashed 936s this winter. I'm wearing them today. 936 is the slim fit, but "slim fit" for a normal person is "regular fit" for my scrawny frame. I like the color, though I haven't washed mine yet.

Here's where I got mine: https://www.sheplers.com/Brands/Wra...6-Slim-Fit-Rigid/pc/447/c/210/sc/211/4380.pro


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

DaveS said:


> In fact, one well known insurance company (Allstate?), as well as one travel company now have telvision ads where a supposed spokesman comes out dressed as such. Looses all credibility for me; if you don't know how to do something as basic as tucking your shirt in, how can you possibly know anything about insurance or travel?


Man's style has nothing to do with how professional he is in his job unless he is involved in the fashion industry.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

On the contrary, the way you're dressed can speak volumes about you on a professional level. Generally, the more put together someone looks (whether wearing casual attire or not), the more authoritative they appear. Just look at some of the experts on _Antiques Roadshow_ -- they need to look put together or they lose credibility to the viewer or the client getting an appraisal.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Walking around with your shirt tails hanging out just looks unfinished/incomplete, like you left in too much of a rush! It also appears as if the wearer is hiding something...perhaps a too small waist on their pants, or too much belly hanging over their belt, or a combination of all of the above?


If a tucking issue was that unambiguous I would not started the thread.  Tucking casual shirts in jeans looks often ridiculous in my opinion. Besides, if you tuck your shirt in you have to make sure it fits you perfectly well. Otherwise it looks like an air bag around your waist. If you tuck your shirt in wearing a coat or suit no one can see these air bags. Once you have nothing over your shirt these air bags look terrible. A tucked in shirt also tends to fall out in case you jump, run, sit down, or bent. So, if you have no coat or suit over it you are very restricted in your movements.



eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Just tuck in your shirt and welcome to the forum!


Thank you!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A tucked in shirt only tends to fall out if you jump, run, sit down, or bend... if it's not well fitting. A combination of long enough tails and a just-tapered-enough midsection helps mitigate these problems.

I'm curious why you think shirts look ridiculous tucked into jeans.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
....and if the shirt is not properly tapered, there is always the military tuck! Besides, we 60 somethings just look silly with our shirttails flying free.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Jovan said:


> On the contrary, the way you're dressed can speak volumes about you on a professional level. Generally, the more put together someone looks (whether wearing casual attire or not), the more authoritative they appear. Just look at some of the experts on _Antiques Roadshow_ -- they need to look put together or they lose credibility to the viewer or the client getting an appraisal.


Absolutely true. I am surprised that anyone would think differently.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> I will politely disagree. The tails of a shirt are not there as a stylish detail. They perform a function: that of keeping your shirt tucked into your pants as you move around throughout your day. You'll often find forum members complaining about shirts who's tails are too short and don't stay tucked in.
> 
> A straight hem shirt can be worn tucked in (so you are right, there is no hard and fast "rule") but it doesn't perform as well worn this way specifically because it lacks tails.
> 
> A shirt's fabric/color/texture etc. might classify a shirt as casual vs. formal, but that classification has little to do with whether it should be worn tucked in or not.


Thanks for details. Do you mean a wavy hem referring to tails?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tails being the longer parts of the hem in front and back, yes.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Jovan said:


> A tucked in shirt only tends to fall out if you jump, run, sit down, or bend... if it's not well fitting. A combination of long enough tails and a just-tapered-enough midsection helps mitigate these problems.
> 
> I'm curious why you think shirts look ridiculous tucked into jeans.


Well, shirts look equally ridiculous untucked and bloused over jeans.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

RM Bantista said:


> If it has tails it is tucked, if straight hem not.


I'm curious how one should choose the leather shoes and suitcase depending on whether his shirt is tucked or not.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Me too. That's why I stopped wearing jeans alltogether. :icon_smile_wink:


I'm pondering over the same thing these days. One of the things that restrains me from saying a total 'no' to jeans is that I hate spend my time ironing. It's such a waste of time. I can't think of another type of trousers I won't have to iron.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

yen157 said:


> I think my 2yr old looks quite cute with the OCBD peeking out of the bottom of his sweater. Plus, good luck keeping it tucked!


Speaking of OCBD, I came across this picture. I think this man looks quite good having his shirt with the curvy long tails untucked.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Jovan said:


> On the contrary, the way you're dressed can speak volumes about you on a professional level.


What can we deduce from the terrible way Bill Gates usually dresses?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think there is any shirt that I wear untucked when wearing long pants. I often leave my polo shirts untucked with a pair of shorts. I never tuck in a short sleeve button down. I generally try to avoid the "Revenge of the Nerds" look.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Jovan said:


> A tucked in shirt only tends to fall out if you jump, run, sit down, or bend... if it's not well fitting. A combination of long enough tails and a just-tapered-enough midsection helps mitigate these problems.


If a shirt has long tails it usually means it is too wide and loose for me.



Jovan said:


> I'm curious why you think shirts look ridiculous tucked into jeans.


That kind of look is a little bit constrained and conservative for such a casual thing as jeans.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds to me like you need to get exact-sized slim fit shirts, which when chosen well can do double duty as casual or dress shirts. OCBDs are a good example. Anything with stripes usually works too.



take_five said:


> I'm pondering over the same thing these days. One of the things that restrains me from saying a total 'no' to jeans is that I hate spend my time ironing. It's such a waste of time. I can't think of another type of trousers I won't have to iron.


Chinos don't need to be ironed when worn casually.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Chinos don't need to be ironed when worn casually.


I like the way Chinos look and yet I wonder if there is any alternative type of trousers one doesn't have to iron on the regular basis?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Chinos don't need to be ironed when worn casually.


I don't think that's _universally_ true. I find that the peached texture of more casual styles need less, but some brands/styles of khakis, especially more of the dress styles, can look a bit worse for wear if a bit rumpled.


----------

